# Metformin and taking other medication



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya.  

I am about to start metformin for PCOS.  I am slightly worried as I suffer with tension headaches regularly.  I usually take anadin extra for this but someone i know who has taken metformin has told me I cant take anadin when taking metformin.  I was wondering if this is true and if so can I take anything whilst taking metformin for my headaches.  

Thank you for ur time.

xxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi,
I am not aware of any interaction between metformin and aspirin or paracetamol (in anadin extra).

However, anadin extra contains huge amounts of caffeine - in two tablets you are getting 90mg, as much as one cup of coffee or two teas.
When trying to conceive you should keep caffeine intake to under 200mg per day, preferably less.

There is some evidence of reduced success and increased risk of miscarriage.

If you need something for headache I would take plain paracetamol in the first instance (do not exceed recommended doses), you can add aspirin if required and it is suitable for you, but make sure you eat before taking and be careful of the bleeding risk around any surgical procedures. Plain versions of these will also be a lot cheaper.

Excessive use of over the counter pain killers and caffeine withdrawal can both cause rebound headaches and can actually make the problem a vicious circle. It might be worth discussing this with your doctor.


----------

